# Anyone gone or heard of fangcon?



## marshmellowlovesyou (Aug 10, 2017)

My mate razka was looking through the anthrocon book we got this year and it advertised fangcon in Alabama. Does anyone have experience with this con? Like is it a huge con? I'm thinking of going but I want to know how the turn out is and if anyone is going this year!

Thanks for reading :3


----------



## Summercat (Aug 19, 2017)

Fangcon - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia 

I believe Keefur on FA is one of the people behind it.


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 19, 2017)

Rather unfortunate naming - just one letter stands between convention title and fancy homophobic slur.


----------



## Keefur (Aug 25, 2017)

I'll drop you a note and you can ask whatever you wish there.


----------

